# Market error



## qwiklildroider (Sep 12, 2011)

Just started last night and I am out of ideas...

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Soupdog50 (Sep 2, 2011)

People seem to think that adding a new account or connecting to youtube somehow fixes the original account.
Seems weird to me, tell us if it works.


----------

